# مشاريع فنادق و منتجعات سياحية



## ra_sh_1984 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كل عام و كل المسلمين بخير و صحة و عافية

هذا الموضوع مخصص لاضافة جميع مشاريع القرى و المنتجعات و الفنادق و الموتيلات السياحية.

و نرجو من جميع الاعضاء المشاركة 

و انا هابدأ ان شاء الله


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشروع شط النخيل بالعين السخنة-المالك شركة دوراكس للتنمية السياحي*

مشروع شط النخيل بالعين السخنة-المالك شركة دوراكس للتنمية السياحي​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشروع شط النخيل بالعين السخنة-المالك شركة دوراكس للتنمية السياحي*

تابع........................................
مشروع شط النخيل بالعين السخنة-المالك شركة دوراكس للتنمية السياحي​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*منتجع اتلانتس-جزيرة بارادايس-باهامس*

منتجع اتلانتس-جزيرة بارادايس-باهامس


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*منتجع بالاس-جنوب افريقيا*

منتجع بالاس-جنوب افريقيا


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*حمامات السباحة في المنتجعات*

حمامات السباحة في المنتجعات​


----------



## leon (25 سبتمبر 2006)

شيء جميل جدا


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*قرية سياحية بشرم الشيخ -لاجونا شارم -الاستشاري العام دمايسة عمر*

قرية سياحية بشرم الشيخ -لاجونا شارم -الاستشاري العام دمايسة عمر


----------



## desart rose (7 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الصور بس ياريت ازا في بلانات اوتوكاد


----------



## zoubir (31 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الصور


----------



## MOSTAFAMAHMOUD (31 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر على الصور الجميله دي


----------



## فوستر (4 يناير 2007)

روعة وشكرا جزيلا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## salama (20 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اريد مشروع فندق خمس نجوم فى اسرع وقت ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مروة عبدالفتاح (7 أبريل 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شنكوتي (7 أبريل 2007)

جميل جداَ
جميل جداَ


----------



## قدري (7 أبريل 2007)

ايوة جميلة اوي بس لو ممكن بلانات علشان نعرف شكلها من جوةوطرق حلولها وخصوصا الموتيلز


----------



## sehledes (8 أبريل 2007)

*شكراااااااااااااا*

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع بس يا ريت البلانات


----------



## sinkoo (8 أبريل 2007)

شي حلو كتير بس اذا في مشاريع فنادق لأنو عندي مشروع تخرج فندق وقصر مؤتمرات او بالاحرى اسم المشروع هو (مجمع المدن العربية للمؤتمرات في حلب ) helpppppppppp


----------



## sinkoo (8 أبريل 2007)

شي حلو كتير 
على فكرة هدا اول اشتراك الي في المنتدى وبصراحة عندي مشروع تخرج بدي مساعدة 
مشروعي هو (مجمع المدن العربية للمؤتمرات في حلب - فندق 5 نجوم + قصر مؤتمرات )
helppppppppp:63:


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (8 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مروة عبدالفتاح (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا كثيررررررررررررر


----------



## archi_oj (28 أبريل 2007)

thanx very much


----------



## ربيع قرطبة (29 أبريل 2007)

مشكور على المجهود ، وأتمنى وجود مخططات تصميمية لكتل القرى السياحية .. مع تحياتي


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 مايو 2007)

انشاء الله سوف ازودكم بمشاريع قوية جداً استفدت منها استفادة حقيقية .......
ولكنها تهم المخطط اكثر من المعماري


----------



## حسام عبدالله (3 مايو 2007)

مجهود مشكور 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## مهم (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا على هذى الصور الرائعة يعطيك الف عافية .


----------



## أروى (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## فينووس (23 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ميدو وليد (24 مارس 2008)

masha allah 7agat 7elwa awyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## سالم فضل (24 مارس 2008)

رائع جدا اخي واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## زهرة السوسن (28 مارس 2008)

مشروع فى غاية الروعة .
شكراا واكيد حنستفيد منه بالتوفيق...


----------



## agms909 (28 مارس 2008)

شكرا وجمبل جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابتهال هاني (28 مارس 2008)

*تسلم يدك ياحلو*

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::13::13:


مشكور على المجهود ، وأتمنى وجود مخططات تصميمية لكتل القرى السياحية .. وتسلم يدك ياحلو ودوم في تقدم 
:12::12::12::12::12::12:


----------



## المعمارى نور الدين (29 مارس 2008)

جااااااااااامد خصوصا اخر منتجع سياحى بجد شغل عالى جدا مشكورين على المجهود


----------



## ميلاد عساف (31 مارس 2008)

كتير كتير كتير حلو ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس-8- (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية ...

بس الصور موطالعة .......

اتمنى انك تشوف المشكلة لاني محتاج لمشاريع فناادق ....

وشكرا ,,,,,,,,


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مش طالعه عندي ولا صوره


----------



## omar3bdelaziz (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الصور غير ظاهرة


----------



## omar3bdelaziz (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدااااااا


----------



## ود المنتزهة (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الصور غير واضحة عندى


----------



## المهندس-8- (22 أكتوبر 2008)

للرفع ......


----------



## الدنيا لحظه (23 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلا انا كمان الصور مش ظاهرة معايا 
ياريت لو في مشكلة فيفضل رفع الصور زي كل مرة


----------



## asdmet (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## osamaabu (2 نوفمبر 2008)

تمنياتي للجميع بدوام التوفيق وأخص بمن قام بإدراج هذا الموضوع 
ولكم فائق تحياتي 
أسامه أبوشال


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 نوفمبر 2008)

لطفا لو يتم تحميلها مرة ثانية لانى فى احتياج اليها


----------



## بني دار (2 نوفمبر 2008)

this is very beatuful


----------



## iyadcoo (3 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع جدا جدا


----------



## mohamedkhaled87 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ana nefse ashof el hotels de bgd we merciii gdn gdn gdn le 2htmamkooo


----------



## arch_hamada (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*روعة وشكرا جزيلا ونرجو المزيد*​


----------



## القناص111 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل جدا يعطيك ااااااااالعاااااااااااااااااااااااااافيه


----------



## foratfaris (9 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## قبضة الإعصار (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
كان نفسى أشوف الصور يا جماعة
هى راحت فين؟


----------



## محمد السواكنى (9 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا رائع وممتاز


----------



## kareem82 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

for your effort thank u


----------



## ورد الجنة (26 فبراير 2009)

موضوع وصور رائعةجداااااااا


----------



## الوسام الماسى (2 مارس 2009)

صور جميلة ومجهود رائع


----------



## haider hady k (3 مارس 2009)

ياسلام سلم ولكن اين المخططات والمقاطع وغيرها


----------



## salem1986 (4 يوليو 2009)

صور رووووووووووووووعة


----------



## mohamed2009 (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه لكن عندي مشكله عدم ظهور الصور هل من طريقه اخرى لعرض الملف


----------



## أحلى معمارية (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ع الصور بس لو فيه بلانات للتوضيح


----------



## mohamed2009 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## abotaleb (12 أكتوبر 2009)

كويس التنويع اللي في الصور


----------



## ahmednedhal (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الصور


----------



## شمس الايمان (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## يزن العرابي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## منه الله1 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

* انا منه الله
اريد بلانات سقف وكهرباء 
وبلانات مطاعم غريبه
ارجوك
وشكرا 
في رعايه الله*​


----------



## engineer saleh (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور ما قصرتو


----------



## engineer saleh (30 نوفمبر 2009)

تكفون نبغى منكم مساعدة في تصمميم شالية على بحيرة


----------



## engineer saleh (30 نوفمبر 2009)

i want case study about chalet please


----------



## cshmsh (1 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks a lot


----------



## معماريه المستقبل (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر ا على الصور بس ياريت لو فيه مخططات ومساقط افقيه يسلموووو


----------



## ابو صطوف (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا على الصور*​


----------



## amr nour eldyn (16 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز ومشاريع حلوة


----------



## ياسمينايا (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## Eng_uoya (26 فبراير 2010)

جميل جدااااا


----------



## hananfadi (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك ف الحقيقة صور رائعة


----------



## myriem (6 مارس 2010)

باركك الله...لو كانت مرفوقة بمخططات احسن.


----------



## منى شوقى (1 أبريل 2010)

فين المشروع


----------



## neseergolden (1 أبريل 2010)

شي جميل حقا


----------



## نفحات الأيمان (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا اخى ع الصور الجميله بصراحه اذهلتنا 
واتمنى منك الاستمرار لك منى اجمل تحيه


----------



## نفحات الأيمان (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور عالصور الجميلة 
نتمني ان تساعدني بصور ومساقط بمشاريع الفنادق


----------



## med89 (2 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي شيء جميل جدا....


----------



## نفحات الأيمان (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا عالصور


----------



## محمد السواكنى (9 أبريل 2010)

المشاريع اكثر من رائعة الف شكر


----------



## روعه (10 أبريل 2010)

روعه 
شكراااااااااااا


----------



## خالد صالح العبيدي (11 أبريل 2010)

*[email protected]*

شكرا" لكم على هذا الجهد المخلص .:56:


----------



## الوفية دائما (12 أبريل 2010)

ماشاء الله


----------



## خالد صالح العبيدي (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا" على الصور اعتقد ان مشروع المنتجع السياحي في شرم الشيخ هو الاجمل.


----------



## ابو عبدالخالق (13 أبريل 2010)

احسنت احسن الله لك​


----------



## radfan1004 (19 أبريل 2010)

اريد مشاريع فنادق خمسة نجوم مع المساقط


----------



## medo kemo (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــور 
صور روووووووووووووعه


----------



## عدنان as (24 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة شكرا


----------



## angel noda (29 أبريل 2010)

*العمارة والتخطيط*

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## imadali (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا والى الامزيد من التالق


----------



## فاطمه السفياني (13 يوليو 2010)

جد بشكركم علي هذه الصور بجد استفد جد


----------



## mohamed2009 (13 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (14 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااا على المشاركة


----------



## arch_hamada (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## عبد العظيم بوكش (5 أغسطس 2010)

سلام الف شكر على هذه الابداعات ارجو ممن قاموا بهذه التصميمات ان يزودنا بالبحوث لو تكرمتم !!!!! سلام


----------



## yara al-basha (7 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو افادتي ببلانات كاملة لعمارات سكنية


----------



## غانم رستم غلاب (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## samar atai (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا ولكن كنت اسال اذا كان بالامكان رؤيةالمخططات لاحد المنتجعات الصحية لاني طالبة سنة اخيرة واحتاج مثال عنهم ضروري و شكرا كثيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## jabber (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## malakmama (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه الصور


----------



## منذر1 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله وبارك الله في ناشر هذا الموضوع وحبذا لو أرفق معه المخططات الخاصة به من تصاميم معمارية


----------



## اريج الرحمن (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*ما شاء الله وبارك الله في ناشر هذا الموضوع وحبذا لو أرفق معه المخططات الخاصة به من تصاميم معمارية*​


----------



## ميدو وليد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

gazak allh kol 5er 3ala elmaghod elra2e3


----------



## محمد حمد الدلح (8 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور خوى


----------



## alaa warrag (16 يناير 2011)

صور حلوه بلجد , بس ياريت لو تكرمتو بوضع نموزج لمنتجع سياحي مع الشرح لكافة اجزائه


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (16 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخواني الكرام


----------



## sheko-saw (21 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## ozo00 (22 مارس 2011)

تحفة


----------



## احمد الفاروقى (23 مارس 2011)

همه الكفره بيجيبوا الفلوس دى منين حرام عليكم يا كفره فى مله فى العالم كله قالت لينا نعمل مبانى بالاشكال والتكلفة دى


----------



## abou mazen 1 (23 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااا غلى الصور


----------



## حسام الخطيب (25 أبريل 2011)

خدوا المنتجع دا .......
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Coron...s/Coronado-Elsokhna-upto-date/181891331857288


----------



## mhammad bt (25 أكتوبر 2011)

اريد مخططات فنادق الرجاء ارسالة[email protected] طالب خريج شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أشلاء قلب ميت (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## archi14 (15 يناير 2012)

merciiii bc


----------



## الفارس 11 (16 يناير 2012)

وين الصور


----------



## بس كم مساحة بيتنا (16 يناير 2012)

يا اخوان ما فيه صور


----------



## noor82 (10 أبريل 2012)

thankx


----------



## جمالعبدالناصر (27 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر علي هذه المشاريع


----------



## reda.mm2012 (28 أبريل 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خالد الكندي (29 أبريل 2012)

ليش الصور انتهت و اصبحت على شكل مكسور يا خسارة ما اسرع وقت انتهاء الصور


----------



## medo hamza (2 مايو 2012)

فين الصور


----------



## lola ahmed1 (8 أكتوبر 2014)

لو سمحتو عايزا مخططات لمنتجعات سياحية وسياحية علاجية لو ممكن تساعدوني


----------



## عبد الخالق الغويدي (19 أكتوبر 2014)

جميل جدا،،،مشكووووور على المجهود


----------

